# Playbuck Hutch!



## Camarie (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok! Yes the title of my blog is "PlayBuck Hutch" which is a play on the human "Playboy Mansion". Me and my boyfriend were sitting up one night and was came up with this crazy idea that Jethro was Hue Hefner and Boo and Stormy were his "bunnies" and Salem was his heir since Jethro is old. I thought the idea was positively hilarious and since I have started a blog I would use that as its name. Oh and I forgot I also have 2 guinea pigs named Leia and Spiderpig who are also honoray "bunnies". Well if you read my latests post you would have found out about Moo my male mini lop who was my first bunny and his new home with one of my friends. If you haven't ill post the link here. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47596&forum_id=1

Along with the move of Moo to his new home I purchased a new cage for Jethro and Boo. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47571&forum_id=1

And then after that I added 2 new furbabies to my lot. Salem and Stormy 2 flemish giant babies!

Here is the first post.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47722&forum_id=1

And here is a update.


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47782&forum_id=1


----------



## Camarie (Jun 23, 2009)

The Bunnies are doing GREAT! The babies are so sweet and follow me everywhere when I am in my room and they are running around on the floor. Also when I sit on the floor to work on a project or read while they play they love to come up to me and cuddle. Boo and Jethro are doing good too. Boo is slowly accepting the two new babies I think she is a little jelous and ive seen her try to bully the babies and I put her right back in her cage and tell her she can come back out when the babies go back in their cage to nap. The guinea pigs are very interested in the babies they come up to the cage the the babies look into it. Jethro is hard to tell what he thinks of the babies. I think he is just old and tolerates them. When he is out bonding with them he just ignored them and does his own thing. Jethro cant run he has some back leg problems so he will just kinda hop around then fall asleep and i put him back in his cage. I posted a topic in the rabitry section for some flemie help so please if u read this can u go read that i just need some basic questions answered. 

<3 Salem, Stormy, Jethro, and Boo!


----------



## Camarie (Jun 24, 2009)

Today was FUN! I brought in some grass from outside for the rabbits since it is still to hot to let them play in the outside pen. I was also futher bonding Salem and Stormy to Boo and Jethro. Jethro since his age seems to be more of like ok new babies now let me sleep and Boo is more i wanna wrestle. They only have limited time together since the babies are still fragile I dont want Boos rough play to hurt them so once she gets a little wild I put her away till the babies get tired then I let her back out to finish her playtime. I think the babies are at least 1 lbs now lol they have big bellys and all they do is eat. I am waiting for the 8 weeks where they should be 5/6 lbs cause i think thats what Jethro and Boo weigh. Boo is still growing but i know Salem and Stormy will so beat her in weight.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 24, 2009)

Believe me flemmies grow big quick. I have one kit from my black doe's litter that is almost a pound after two weeks and the others aren't far behind. I am glad to hear everything is going so well.

They are a great breed of rabbit, my favorite.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 25, 2009)

Today I went shoping and picked up a **** ton of greens for the rabbits. The babies are still gitting freash salads and treats through out the day along with their hay and pellets. Ideas of cages are being thrown around since they need to be built soon. On a non-bunny topic my families great pyraness Lucky is going in today for a groom ill post pics later. Oh I don't know if i have pics of the family dogs posted lol ill do that now.

Here is Lucky! He is a Great Pyraness mix.





Next is Princess and rat terrier.





Last is the Chiuahuahs Chico and Chula!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Cute puppies, I too have a rat terrier, Jake, he is black and white and should be on doggie Prozac!


----------



## Camarie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok so it's supossed to be in the 80's all week so Jethro and Boo have been moved into the outside hutch and they are so enjoying the nice weather. I will keep them outside until the weather gets back into the 90's and the humidity returns. The babies are getting HUGE lol and are doing GREAT. Ill try to get some updated pics today if i get a chance. Ill also get them resexed soon to make sure they are what the breeder said they where. Today is Gay Pride parade in chicago so yay lol i love going down to boys town but this year will be the first tim i miss the parade cause i am busy cleaning and packing for my trip with my bf and his family to wisconsin. Grandma will be looking afer the rabbits while i am gone ill only be gone for 4 days but still i will so missall myfurbabies. My 8 year old cousin is also very interested in getting a pet and taking on the responsiblity but her mommy doesnt like animals so when she has been visting ive been showing her how to take care of the rabbits Boo and Jethro. She will be helping grandma watch those two and grandma alone will be feeding Stormy and Salem. The babies I believe are still too small for my cousin she can be a little rough when petting and Boo and Jethro are more tolerate of her. She also knows she can only pic up Jethro when grandma is watching cause Boo does not like to be picked up she will scratch the **** out of ur arm.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 28, 2009)

Flemish giant babies update with pics:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47955&forum_id=1


----------



## Camarie (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok so Stormy's ears are finally starting to go back up. And BOY the bunnies are getting HUGE! I should have some more new pictures later. I am going to go play with them shortly. Got two more weeks till i got to seperate them.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Sara... I didn't know you had a blog. I just seen it this morning. Cute doggies!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2009)

have you started training with the flemmie babies yet? mine come when i say cheerios and follow me in and outside. thier such amazing rabbits, i dont think i can ever own another breed after them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 10, 2009)

They live up to their name gentle giants.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 12, 2009)

Yesturday i started letting the babies get used to their leashes. Salem is extremely cool with it. Stormy on the other hand FREAKED! She was running all over the room. I have new pics posted on the rabbit fourm area. I will be building a new cage soon while i am building another cage. I am also starting to split them a little at a time this week unitl i perminately sperate them until they get spayed and neutered. well go check my posts and enjoy the pics.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok updates with the flemie babies at:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49000&forum_id=1

OMG these guys are getting so HUGE! Some didnt even belive they would be able to survive since i got them at 4 weeks old.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just finished looking at the other pictures and WOW:shock:!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 7, 2009)

Pictures of Salem and Stormy are coming soon. Right now they are strecting their legs around the room. They are now fully trained freeroaming bunnies. Give me like a hour for pics! Salem has vet apt on Tuesday!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 7, 2009)

New Pics of the bunnies!

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49317&forum_id=1&jump_to=667552#p667552


----------



## Camarie (Aug 10, 2009)

New rabbit has been adopted by me his name is Gizmo he is a 6 month old lionhead and i have lots of questions!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 11, 2009)

Had a ruff night my bf drank a little to much...might be gone for awhile...


----------



## Camarie (Aug 15, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Salem and Gizmo i am trying to socialize them. They where fine for awhile eating with eachother but them Salem tried to attack Gizmo. For Gizmo being 6 months and male he is very docile. Salem marks and Gizmo doesnt. Well here is some pics.

































ENJOY!

30 sec video coming soon!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yqeYPnJ3qY[/ame]


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha Playbuck hutch, I like it! 
That video is really cute! The camera you are using is really good quality!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 15, 2009)

lol it might be good quality but its old.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Your bunny's are really cute.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Wabbitdad! Sadly I have some bad news...Stormy passed away suddenly today...the boys are keeping me sane and so is LadyBug who is Prego and will be giving birth soon. I cleaned my room and all the cages today so everything due to the fact i needed something to do...tomorrow i am makeing a huge cage for the rabbits...i am still trying to socailize them together i think they are getting a little better. Gizmo goes in tomorow morning for his nuetuer. Salem apt is in Oct if he is still alive the vets think the abses is a tumor and i dont have the money to get it removed. Just i want to hit the guy who sold me the rabbits cause i am learning through craigslist and thru friends the rabbits he sold to them where sick too. I feel sorry for his 2 breeding pairs. Just a sad/angry day...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sorry, what a lowlife.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 18, 2009)

Gizmo's Nuetuer went wonderfully and he is back home healing up.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

That's good news.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 18, 2009)

Also Gizmo weighs 2.66 lbs and today built a new bigger cage! Pictures coming soon! LadyBug is also HUGE and when she gives birth ill post pics ive had her for a little under 20 days and the preganacy i think isaround60 days.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 18, 2009)

Fatty LadyBug!









And Gizmo BINKY!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 19, 2009)

Well Salem has moved into the outside hutch for now, i am looking into getting him help. I have contacted shelter telling them about his condition hoping one will give him a chance i cant afford. So soon it will be just Gizmo and Ladybug my guinea pig...well not for long since LadyBug is prego. I am debateing if i should get another bunny for Gizmo later once i find someone who will help Salem and once LadyBug gives birth. I really hope someone contacts me willing to help Salem. I want him to have a chance at beating the abses and living out the rest of his life happy.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 20, 2009)

That has to be hard, but your doing the right thing. If you can't afford his medical attention(bills). I think it's fair to give him a chance to live a normal, pain free life. 

 Keep us updated.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry about what's happening with Salem. Can you not find a vet that will work out a payment plan with you?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 20, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> Well Salem has moved into the outside hutch for now, i am looking into getting him help. I have contacted shelter telling them about his condition hoping one will give him a chance i cant afford. So soon it will be just Gizmo and Ladybug my guinea pig...well not for long since LadyBug is prego. I am debateing if i should get another bunny for Gizmo later once i find someone who will help Salem and once LadyBug gives birth. I really hope someone contacts me willing to help Salem. I want him to have a chance at beating the abses and living out the rest of his life happy.


Why did you move sick Stormy outside???????
Have you posted in the RO rescue section to see if someone can take Salem???
I don't think you should get another bunny.. What happens if new bunny gets sick? Bunny has to go. I think it's time to stick with Gizmo and save your money in case something should happen to him.

Sorry not trying to be mean but there's a pattern here. **sigh**


----------



## CKGS (Aug 20, 2009)

Honestly I would say that another bun at this point is an horribly wrong choice. What about any vet care and costs that may come up? Any animal will fall sick at some point or another, no one can guarantee that it won't happen.

Salem is sick. He has now been, essentially, 'kicked out'. I feel for this poor baby. I can't believe anyone who loves an animal can stick them outside while he is suffering. An ailing animal left alone to suffer and now be scared all alone in a unfamiliar place. Poor, poor rabbit. I wish I were able to help the poor guy...


----------



## Camarie (Aug 20, 2009)

He isnt outside in a unfimilar place the outside hutch is bigger and he has more room to walk around. I am not giving up on my rabbit ive paid for 2 vet bills already trying myself to cure whatever the abses is. He is not being kicked out he is getting a second chance that i cannot afford. I have a shelter that is interested in giving him the help he needs. I want him to get better and live not die. I can pay for any normal vet bills but my vet belives its a tumor and the removal is very pricey over my budget. I just paid for Gizmo to be nuetuered. I can afford somethings. And none of my other rabbits have been kicked out. Stormy DIED and i dont want that to happen to Salem. Moo and Boo are with my friend where they can be rabbits and Jethro died of old age and illness after arriving with Moo and Boo. My rabbits got a better life with my friend they have more room which is what they needed. Please this forum is not a place to judge. I am telling everyone whats going on to give me support. I hate that i have to rehome Salem. I love my flemies to death and if u read my posts you can see that. I want him to live. I cannot provide the help he needs and are out of ideas to help him. This was my last resort to help save/cure him.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 20, 2009)

I do think you're doing the right thing by trying to find a place that can help Salem. So well done you for trying to do the right thing 

How much detail can you give us about what's happening with Salem? Have you posted in the Infirmary? Also in the Rehome section?

You have a very high 'turnover' of animals, and I completely agree with the others that it is only fair to the animals to not get anymore. This is not about you, this is about them and doing what's best for them. 

You said you wouldn't get anymore after Stormy and Salem and you rehoming the others, yet you got Gizmo. 

It seems like there may be some sort of emotional need for them, on your part, and that you're not putting the needs of the animals first. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong though.

It's very clear you love your animals, but also that you can't give them the care they need and so they suffer because of that, like Salem is suffering now (in that he is ill and needs to be rehomed whilst ill).

I'm also a bit intrigued as to what happened with your grandmother because she made you rehome your others, how come she tolerates these?

You know my PM box is open if you want a chat. I do think you need to do some serious thinking about your animals and what is best for them, not just what you want.

I truly hope Salem is ok, can you keep us updated?


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 20, 2009)

Sara, I think your a great person. I love talking to you and reading your blog and posts. Flashy has madereally good points though. Maybe just keep Gizmo and Ladybug, and not get anymore animals. And....Find Salem the help he needs, like your doing.  

My PM box is open too..... April


----------



## Camarie (Aug 20, 2009)

Salem has been sick since i got him at 4 weeks. The first vet saw the area was swollen but said it would most likely clear up on its own. I am going to stick with Gizmo and Ladybug. I got Gizmo because the person who was giving him away needed help and asked and i have a problem with saying no. I am focusing on getting Salem the help he needs i found someone who will give him that chance she said she will come get him on Sunday and take him to her vet. I will keep everyone updated with Salem. Gizmo is also healing right now after his nuetuer. And All my focus is on pregnant LadyBug because she might need help if she has complications with her birth. Salem is getting the help i cant provide him and it took me a long time to decide to reach out to see if someone could take him and do more for him i cannot. My grandmother has finally calmed down after my cousin was born. I have always had animals in the house wether it was ferrets, gerbils, hamsters, lizards, frogs, salamanders, fish, rabbits, or guinea pigs she doesnt mind as long as i take care of them. She was just stressed with the baby coming but now she is fine.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 20, 2009)

I understand your anger but I am thinking about these animals. No not all animals have major problems right away BUT in most animals' lives there will come a time that they need/require a large, costly surgery. That is part of the 'price' of owning an pet. A small price, I think, for the joy they give us. 
You must realize this and do what is best for the pet. Sometimes doing what is best for someone else and hurting oneself is very hard BUT when you truly love something you sacrifice.
I don't look down on you for not being able to afford his treatment. We all find ourselves in this situation at one time or another in our lives BUT because of this you really shouldn't be thinking about another pet at this time and place in your life. This is NOT the time for selfishness... It is the time to do the right and the honorable thing- place these pets you do have and your future pets before your own wants.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a bit confused, but it REALLY doesn't take much to do that, lol.

You said this when they were little.



> Ok the ears have been cleared their is nothing medically wrong with them. This vet though did do a fecal and found small amounts of a parasite. So the babies are on meds for 10 days and the do not like it. The vet said they most likely contracted the parasite thrus their moms milk so i am going to call the breeder and tell him. The babies are now fast asleep in their cage. Oh and their sexes have been confirmed!


How come the medicine didn't sort out the problem?

Has he got a different problem going on? You mentioned an abscess? Where is it? What have you tried to try and sort it?


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 20, 2009)

What about the payment plan I mentioned? What exactly is wrong with Salem? 

I just want to help.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 20, 2009)

The vets here wont do a payment plan. The abses of salems is on his penis. Yes i got the bacteria but not the abses.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49071&forum_id=16

here is the link to the infrimary post.

And i am not getting another bunny i said that a post ago i am focusing on the pregnant guinea pig.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 20, 2009)

Why hasn't the abscess been lanced and drained by the vet?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you want me and you to make work out a post (i.e. what info is needed) and post it in the rehome forum? We might be able to find Salem a home on the forum.

If you want to, PM me


----------



## Camarie (Aug 20, 2009)

I found a rabbit rescue nearby that will take and care for Salem. The lady says their vet will look at him and treat him probono. All the vet did when i took him vat examine it and perscribe antibotics.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 20, 2009)

Do they have Salem already? Is he with them now?


----------



## Flashy (Aug 20, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> I found a rabbit rescue nearby that will take and care for Salem. The lady says their vet will look at him and treat him probono. All the vet did when i took him vat examine it and perscribe antibotics.


Is it a no kill one?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 20, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Why hasn't the abscess been lanced and drained by the vet?



As a breeder - I never lance an abcess but will drain it if it opens up itself. I treat abcesses with antibiotics (less than $20).....and I know that Randy (ra7751) does this too.

I hope if Salem is going to a shelter - it is a "no-kill" one. Poor guy...


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 20, 2009)

It seems you have your mind set already. I completely agree with if you cannot afford the vet care then you shouldn't have the pet, but to be honest it doesn't seem like many options have been looked into. Please know I am not judging you, just trying to help you make a decision you wont regret. An abscess is something that is very treatable and like Peg pointed out, by antibiotics. 

People have been working with you in your other thread but you just seemed to have stopped replying, perhaps it would help to start it up again with clear pictures and more information of what has been already tried?

I feel for Salem. He is ill and will now have his whole world turned upside down by losing his special caregiver and everything that's familiar. New places can be terribly frightening for rabbit's. I worry about the stress lowering his immune system, making him succumb to the infection even more.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is a no kill shelter and she says they have what is needed for Salem to get better. I have tried treating the abses with antibotics but it hasnt gotten better.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope Salem gets the proper care he needs and finds a forever home. Good luck Salem.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 21, 2009)

New pics of Gizmo!

LadyBug is still Prego and getting HUGE! Cant wait to see what the babies look like!













Gizmo is doing fine after the neuter.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2009)

Such a pretty bunny!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 21, 2009)

He is soooo CUTE!!!! :biggrin2:Love the pic's!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes Gizmo is a great bunny lol he sits on my lap while i watch tv or on the laptop. He also enjoys socializing with LadyBug who is getting a little moody with the pregnancy. Once the babies are bown i will so post pics. Her belly isnt that big so i am hoping for a small litter.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 21, 2009)

"There is no religion without love, and people may talk as much as they like about their religion, but if it does not teach them to be good and kind to other animals as well as humans, it is all a sham." âBlack Beauty


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 22, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> Yes Gizmo is a great bunny lol he sits on my lap while i watch tv or on the laptop. He also enjoys socializing with LadyBug who is getting a little moody with the pregnancy. Once the babies are bown i will so post pics. Her belly isnt that big so i am hoping for a small litter.


Why are you letting a rabbit with powerful hind legs around a pregnant guinea pig?


----------



## Camarie (Aug 22, 2009)

Because my rabbit is socail with guinea pigs and will not hurt her. All Gizmo does is clean Ladybug then walks away. If he showed any agression towards her i wouldnt let him near her. And the time they are near eachother only is a couple of mins and now i am not doing it cause she is too fat for me to pick up to much.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 22, 2009)

Sometimes rabbits don't mean to hurt other animals. It can be as simple as Gizmo spooking over a noise heard in the house or outside...then trampling over LadyBug.

Sorry, but I am just trying to save you from a costly trip to the vet if PREGNANT LadyBug get's hurt.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 22, 2009)

Well they arent playing with eachother anymore so their isnt anything to wry about. At least im not like other people who HOUSE rabbits and guinea pigs together. Thanks for worry but you dont have to.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 22, 2009)

True those bites can be pretty nasty.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 23, 2009)

Today is a sad yet happy day...Salem is leaving for the rescue but i know this is a new start for him and not a end. She said she will keep me updated 100% with his progress. She will also tell me hows his vet apt tomorrow goes.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 23, 2009)

:hug: Give him a hug good bye from me. Hugs to you for doing the right thing so he can the treatment he needs. It's nice of the lady to keep you updated.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> New pics of Gizmo!
> 
> LadyBug is still Prego and getting HUGE! Cant wait to see what the babies look like!
> 
> ...



Ah...as a lionhead breeder and fancier - I have to say that I just "love" Gizmo.....know what I mean?? 

I think lionheads are fabulous.

By the way - don't forget that even though he's neutered he can still get girls pregnant for another month or so....not that it should be a problem for you since you don't have your flemish doe anymore. Still yet - in case you have him around other rabbits - he's still able to produce offspring for a bit longer!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 23, 2009)

This will be my last post for some time. I have talked to some people and they understand me leaving. I am sorry if i did anything wrong but i dont feel like i did. Here is a email i sent to some. 

"I had decided NOT to get another rabbit beacause of what people have told me. BUT a couple days ago a baby rabbit showed up on my porch like many other animals before it. I have a soft spot for animals and cant not take the animal in. Well I took her in and had the vet check her out and she is healthy. I believe she is a lionhead. I think whoever left her bought her got her from a petshop cause she had a pink mark in her ear. I have aquired many pets this way. People in the neighboorhood know i care for alot of small animals and usually ocasionally leave their pets their kids are not longer interested in with me. I am worried about posting this news cause i know i will get crap. But i wanted to tell you and some others first to help me decide what to do. I can keep her cause she and Gizmo do get along and he is nuetuered. I have a big enough cage for two small rabbits once the nuetuer and bonding is set. Right now she has her own cage. I do not want anymore pets due to the guinea pig babies coming but i am willing to keep her seeing how she is doing good with Gizmo and she is healthy."

I will take the advice of my friends here on RO and ignore all negative comments. If you dont have anything nice to say please DONT post it. This is a place where i come and feel safe without being judged. I am going thru alot of bad stuff right now and DONT need the extra stress. You dont need to read my fourm if u dont like it.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done for being honest about this.

From what you said it sounds like maybe you feel you have been having 'hassle' from some people about this? If you have, please let the mods see all copies of what's been said so that we can deal with it appropriately.

It's good you have them in separate cages. From the sounds of it she sounds very young? If she is, that's why they get on at the moment, because she smells of a baby and acts like a baby-no hormones. Once she hits adolescence they could very easily fight because she could turn out to be very territorial, or grumpy, or she might want to be dominant which Gizmo may disagree with, etc. You would then have to house them separately, at least until after she is spayed, but maybe even then if they really don't get on.

However you acquired this little one, you now have to decide what is best for her. It sounds like you don't really want her, in which case I would suggest what is best for her is that you act as a short term fosterer and do your best to find her her forever home where she will stay there forever and be loved unconditionally and be wanted.

Any where you go in life you will be judged, because unfortunately that's how people are; especially on a forum where people feel so keenly about rabbit welfare, etc. Some people can ignore their judgements but others can't. Try not to see those judgements as a bad thing though. Surely its a good thing that people care so much about your buns? Far better to have people that care and may react badly in the short term than have no one who cares?

People do seem to be concerned about your rabbits, which is something that I can understand a great deal, because I too am very concerned, however, all we can really do is to try and help you work through all of this because at the end of the day you have some bunnies and you need some guidance, same as most members here.

I think you need this place, so I do hope you stick around. If not and you need any rabbity help, feel free to e-mail me (it's in my profile).


----------



## Camarie (Aug 25, 2009)

I do want to keep here just wasnt expecting on another rabbit cause so many people are against it and i rly dont want to hear anything. I am very fine in keeping her in her own cage if her and Gizmo wont get along but i am also willing to work with bonding. Yes i will get her spayed when the time comes. I bought each of them one of those litter pans with the wire on it so they stop getting poop and the litter in their fluff. She has seen a vet and has been cleared of any bacteria or infection. I will learn from Salem and from now on get my animals checked and if the vets even suspect something have them treat it. The vet told me at 4 weeks old salems penis looked like it was bite or something but that it would most likely heal on its own. Well if another vet tells me that ill tell them to give me something incase it does get infected and treat it early on. Even with Stormys unexpected death i will learn to pay more closer attention to everything and anything. and again to Salem i have not heard anything yet but when i do i will post. The rescue is the No splitting hares rescue and the lady who picked him up said she is keeping him as her own pet. I am very happy of that.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 26, 2009)

The lady emailed me and said "it is definately a abcess, the appointment is for 08/31 at 10:30 for surgery.She couldn't guarentee it won't come back." i hope the abcess stays away. I will keep good thoughts in my head for Salems surgery. 


<3


----------



## Camarie (Aug 26, 2009)

Update on Gizmo and Love: outside playing!





































ENJOY!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG!!! :inlove: They are beautiful!!! 



They look so adorable together!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Camarie (Aug 26, 2009)

Along with the pics i took a video of my bf trying to play with Love well he was walking aroung the inside of the corral and love kept following him while he was on the phone with a friend. Well he turned around and started walking towards her, the he tried playing with her by chasing her like she was doing to him. Ive never see a rabbit act like this before after this video she did it for a couple more times before my bf got tired and layed in the grass she groomed him after jumping at him a couple more times. I think this was really cute. Love does not all at seem scared of me or my bf when she is out she will come right up to us for us to pet her. well her is the video enjoy and get a laugh.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVvwgLbVwmI[/ame]


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2009)

She looks like a little playing puppy :hearts!!

I am not trying to be negative, so please don't take this the wrong way....but just make sure your boy friend is very careful where he is stomping around if he decides to play with Love like this again...I wouldn't want Love to get stepped on. It also looked like he was being a tad rough with her when he was grabbing at her....she is just a baby and is very fragile.

She did look like she was enjoying herself !!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update on Salem, I'm glad he's getting the vet care he needs. Sending good healing vibes for his surgery and recovery. Gizmo and Love are quite an adorable pair! Love looks to have a spirited personality, that seems very typical of Lionheads. She sure is a little beauty.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes i told my bf about their fragile spines well actually lectured him about it. He is used to playing with dogs and cats so i always have to remind him they are bunnies and act and need to be treated completely different. Today its all rainy and muggy outside so i dont think they will be playing in the corral i dont want them to get muddy. I got another email from the lady saying his apite is great and he is doing good at the rescue. She already has one flemish giant and is going to work on bonding him or her with Salem once he is nuetuered and the abcess removed. I send good vibes Salems way everyday...i so miss my flemie babys...but i am very happy that he is getting the help he needs.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 27, 2009)

I found something very intresting in LadyBugs cage yesturday. It looked like a dried up slice of red pepper now i dont feed my animals red pepper so i am trying to figure out what it could be. Do guinea pigs have miscariges? I need some who has experiance with guinea pregnancy to send me a email so i can figure out what this thing is. She is stiil prego looking i really dont want to handle her cause i was told it could hurt the babies she is around 20-30 days prego. 

Off the guinea pig topic the rabbits Gizmo and Love are doing GREAT. Love so much reminds me of Salem and Stormy with her personality. I am waiting for a email back about how he is doing. I miss Salem so much. That rabbit reminded me so much of a dog lol. I dont think i will ever stop missing him. Maybe one day when i am older and have moved out ill get another flemie but no rabbit could ever replace Salem. lol i was trying to talk about Gizmo and Love but lately all i talk about is Salem. My bf feels bad i am taking this so bad. He was like i can buy u a new rabbit and well i yelled at him. He doesnt get why i love rabbits so much he is more of a dog/cat kinda person. I am trying to show him how rabbits are great pets to. I think Love is converting him he seems rly attached to her he loves to hold her. 

Well i think thats all the updating for now gottat get up and start the day!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, I believe Guinea Pigs can have miscarriages but I'm not positive. I wish I had more experience on _Pregnant _Guinea Pig care, sadly I only have knowledge on their general care and health concerns. I highly recommend joining the Guinea Lynx forum, you will definitely get quick and helpful replies from very experienced members.

http://www.guinealynx.info/forums/


----------



## Camarie (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks is will so go check that out i am very curious of what that thing was that i cleaned out of her cage.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 27, 2009)

Let us know if you find out I am interested in that kind of stuff.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive looked it up and i think she had a misscariage but the mass didnt look like a fetus i looked at it intensively cause thats what i thought it was at first. It also could be a empty placenta maybe. She is still pregnant cause i can still feel the babies. I am keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 27, 2009)

Can you feel the babies moving? She may need a vet visit. Can she miscarry one and the rest be fine?


----------



## Camarie (Aug 27, 2009)

I called and told my vet what happened and stopped by for him to see the thingy he told me that a misscariage would be a ball not long and thin. He told me if she stops eating/drinking or going potty to bring her in otherwise she will be fine. I brought here in and payed the $56 for the vist and he said the babies feel fine. He took a xray and said that it looks like 3 babies but there might be more.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope she goes to full term and is just fine Saying prayers ray:She is a cutie!!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope so to she has like 30 days more to got at min.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 28, 2009)

Ok today is a little slow i am going to fix the rabbit cage i made up a bit since the holes are big enough for gizmos head to fit thru and that isnt good so i gotta fix that. well nothing intresting today yet will update later.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 31, 2009)

I emailed the lady of Salem surgery and she emailed me this back.

"Not done yet. At vet right know. She is running behind."

Will update when i know more!

<3 

Oh i put tiles on the bottom of the cage instead of the carpet it looks very fancy will take pics later!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 31, 2009)

Small update from the lady. I just asked if they got all of it and what else the vet might of said.

"Holding him currently. It was a massive tumor. He is still out of it. "


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 31, 2009)

Poor baby. I'm glad the surgery is over. I hope he wakes up ok and recovers well.


----------



## Camarie (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is the new floor of the rabbit cage oh i also added a barrier with some screen u put on screen doors says its pet proof so no head getting stuck. This floor is GREAT so much better to clean up!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice.  I just love LOVE, she's so cute!!


----------



## Camarie (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea but she is a little devil lol she always looks mad i call her my spoiled little brat. Oh i also got a litterbox with the wire that seperates the litter and the rabbits cause they kept getting it all in their fur lol.


----------



## Camarie (Sep 1, 2009)

Update on Salem! The lady sent me this:

"she sent it for a biopsy. she didn't want to put him on anything. she wants me to watch and see if it returns or if something else comes in a different spot, and then suggest shesuggested cancer. "


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be saying prayers for Salem. ray: Let us know if she finds out what the tumor is.


----------



## Camarie (Sep 4, 2009)

Salem is a little swollen after surgery she is taking him in for a check up will update later.


----------

